# Honoring Product Warranties??



## Randy_ (Mar 12, 2007)

There is a mini-rant currently running about this subject and I thought it would be interesting to see what everyone thinks.

Basic question is who should honor the warranty on a defective product.....the selling store or the manufacturer?  And if you you think the store should be responsible, then for how long?


Note:  For the purposes of this poll we are excluding "store brand" items which I think everyone will agree, should be fully backed by the store for the full term of the warranty.


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Mar 12, 2007)

I'd prefer 60 days .... but it's really up to the store. Either way the mfg. warranty is in force anyway.
What really bugs me is that a lot of stores don't display their return/warranty policy. I usually have to search for and pester someone to find out.


----------



## ashaw (Mar 12, 2007)

The stores are selling the product.  Their buying department has made a determination based on price and performance that they will carry that product.  Also depending on the size of the company they may will indeed be the warranty center.  Either way the store needs to know about the problem(s) with a product for them to review again (Note this is in a perfect world).  But after ninety days is between to the person and manufacturer.  I need the experience where I called the manufacturer they told me to go back to the store that I bought it from, and the store told me to call the manufacturer.


----------



## beamer (Mar 12, 2007)

For me, it depends on where I bought the item in question. If i got it from my local tool dealer, he's made it clear to deal with him no matter what. He wants me happy, and bends over backward to keep me happy.

If i bought it from Woodcraft, i go through the manufacturer.

If i bought it from Harbor Freight, I go through them.

If i bought it from Home Despot, I'm more likely to just toss it in the trash since I don't buy many things from them that are worth the trouble.

It's really a judgement call that I make based on the overal feel the place gives me. I don't ever take my car back to the dealer I bought it from when it needs repair ... because it takes so long to wash the slime off me. But I go straight back to Rob, my tool guy, whenever something goes awry with a tool because Rob's slime washes off real easy.

I guess that's kind of telling, isn't it?


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Mar 12, 2007)

The warranty should be honored according to the terms of the warranty. The buyer should inform himself before making the purchase. There is no devine or legal right to any warranty. It is what the manufacturer/seller is willing to give in an attempt to retain customer satisfaction. This is one reason why I like dealing with Grizzly. They sell their own products and stand behind them solidly for one year.


----------



## bob393 (Mar 13, 2007)

I know before I buy. I like one year best.


----------



## byounghusband (Mar 21, 2007)

I voted other.  One year from the store works for me.  This policy regardless of how long MUST be posted prominantly.  I hate to have to search for that in the store.
I had to take a Delta Shower Massage shower head back to Home Depot because it expoded after about 6 months.  The manager I talked to a HD treated me like crap!! He acted like it was coming out of his wallet.  The package said lifetime warranty!  I asked to speak to his boss since I didn't like his attitude.  When I spoke to his boss, he was totally cool and exchanged it without question.  He said Delta Lifetime warranty equals Home Depot lifetime warranty.  He apologized for the other guys attitude and said he would discuss it with him.  I noticed the other guy by the door and said not to, I wanted to say a word or two to him. He hesitantly agreed. I walked up to the other guy and told him that everyone has bad days, but treatment like that was uncalled for.  I looked him straight in the eye and said, "I have been forgiven.  I forgive you.  God Bless you.", shook his hand and walked away.  I looked over my shoulder as I walked across the parking lot and I think he nearly shed a tear.  Now when he sees me, greets me and thanks me.  
Warranties or not, sometimes you come across a moment when you can show some Grace. Don't miss those chances.


----------

